# IH 3400A Wiring Input



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

I am working on redoing the wiring on this Backhoe. It is a mess !  I don't think I will be able to purchase a harness so I'll have to get creative.  I really want to get the dash board working better. It's pretty ragged. I am going to get all the lights working as well. Here are some pictures of what I am looking at.

Thanks,
Gene


----------

